# What is this? Legitmate or not?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

International Dog Show Calendar


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It looks like a vanity club... er...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is an organization where some people get a start showing their dogs before they try the "big leagues" with AkC. My understanding is that they give feedback on each of the dogs shown, unlike AKC, where they point out the strengths and weakness of the dogs you are showing. Other than that I don't know much about them. This was the information I received from a breeder.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are legitimate and many breeders with the English-style Goldens compete in those shows. Judges give a written evaluation of the dog, which is nice. That said, it is fairly easy to ean a championship and I am not even sure that competition is required. 

I think they look like a nice way to get some ring practice in with a young dog, and for a novice handler to get some ring time as well. At this point in time, a Championship title from this group does not, in my opinion, carry nearly the weight of an AKC or UKC championship.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

A lot of people have fun at these "International" shows and if you see an American dog with "Int'l CH" it means they earned some sort of title from these events. However the title means basically nothing compared to an AKC Championship. A good experience/practice/perhaps educational? Yes.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

International shows are fun to go to and as a rule all dogs come home with an INT'L CH title in one weekend. There doesn't have to be any competition for you to earn a CH title there. It is based on a rating system based on the individual dog. Yes, written critiques are given on each dog, but around here, they are usually "canned" comments with the exception of if there is a really spectacular dog. It is quite amusing to read over everyone's critique's and see that they all read the same They are also much more pricey than the UKC and AKC shows as far as entry fees go and their registration fee is also pretty pricey. Around here, they do take all day and tend to really drag out. When I first started back to showing at this venue, the quality of dogs was fairly mediocre. The last one I showed at included an AM CH with GCH points, Specialty winners, UKC CH's, and several Goldens that were AKC pointed. I easily finished both my girls INT'L CH titles with all BOB's, numerous Group 1's and 4 BIS BBX wins. As I said above, it is the easiest title to get and I have only been to one show where two of the four judges withheld giving high enough ratings to a few of the dogs so they didn't earn their CH title in the one weekend. A little sad, as with as easy as it is to get a title, a lot of the dogs that do wouldn't be of the quality to get an AKC point. That's why I don't put much weight in a dog with an INT'L CH unless they also won a Group or went BIS and even then I research to see who the competion was that was showing on that weekend. It is an awesome venue for the rarer breeds to compete at. It is also cool to see many of the rare breeds that you never get to see at any other shows. It is a great place to get practice in a showring situation though


----------

